# Osage fork from Fred45 (picture heavy!)



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello slingshooters,

I have not posted any new slingshots for a while but I have done a lot of trading. I got this fork from Fred45 and have only just finished it.

I used the shape of the mule as I like the simplicity of it but I do not have a template of it so I made one from cardboard copying pictures I have seen. The good thing about that is I was able to make it fit my hand perfectly. It has a natural palm swell and finger swell for consistent hand placement and grip.

This is also my first attempt at top slots. (thank you Chapmanhands for the help and advice)

It is sanded to 2000 grit. Soaked in Teak oil for 24 hours and left to dry then lovingly caressed with Liberon Black Bison Wax.

Thanks for stopping in and having a look. I hope you enjoy the progression from natural fork to finished slingshot.

Clint


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

WOW, ok just so everyone knows the price on that stuff has gone up!!  all on going trades will be honored .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow she is gorgeous!

Well done piece!

Cheers.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

You nailed that design perfectly brother. I love your carving technique and your obvious patience to slow it down, take it step by step and come out with a shooter as gorgeous as this one. That sap wood on the palm swell is what inspired me to do the same with my yew. You have mad skills bro, I am proud to own a shooter crafted by your hands.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Chappy see the cracks the one I showed you is about the same. You made that deal before the price went up!


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Chappy see the cracks the one I showed you is about the same. You made that deal before the price went up!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Fred45 whatever your price it is worth it. If osage was a drug I am a junkie hahahaha


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Don't snort the saw dust Barky


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

fred45 said:


> Don't snort the saw dust Barky


To late hahahaha I think my nasal hair is bright yellow hahahaha


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow! That is incredible! Love the build photos!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

gorgeous fork!

jazz


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Man!!!!! that is a great slingshot, you did a super job!!

Take care Volp


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I loved the whole process and the finished piece, really a great work . . . As usual :wave:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Arnisador78 said:


> Wow! That is incredible! Love the build photos!


Thank you Arnisador78 I like taking pictures as I go along so I can see where I started. It's nice to compare start to finish. 
Thanks for your comments.



jazz said:


> gorgeous fork!
> 
> jazz


Thank you Jazz. I am very happy with the way this turned out. 
Your comment is very much appreciate..



Peter Recuas said:


> I loved the whole process and the finished piece, really a great work . . . As usual :wave:


Peter you are very kind thank you. I loved making this one and I love the finished product. I think that this is a keeper. 
Thanks again for your comments I appreciate every one of them.



ChapmanHands said:


> You nailed that design perfectly brother. I love your carving technique and your obvious patience to slow it down, take it step by step and come out with a shooter as gorgeous as this one. That sap wood on the palm swell is what inspired me to do the same with my yew. You have mad skills bro, I am proud to own a shooter crafted by your hands.


Quentin coming from you that is high praise. I am your biggest fan so your comments mean a lot thank you bro.



Emitto said:


> Wow she is gorgeous!
> Well done piece!
> Cheers.


Thank you Emitto I am glad you liked it. I also call all my slingshots "she" hahahaha. I guess it's because some are beautiful some are sexy some large and some small but all of them can make us jump when we get hit on the finger hahahaha. 
Much appreciated my friend thank you.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love the journey you just took me on. I got a whiff of saw dust and sealer! She's a beauty!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Stunning. Wow what breathtaking work. Pure beauty my friend. Osage is my favorite wood by far. I have it all over my 85 acres. I love it. I've cut tons and tons of forks and every single time they split with cracks. And other people I've talked to said the same thing that all theirs split cracks too. How on earth did u get it to not split?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

stinger said:


> Love the journey you just took me on. I got a whiff of saw dust and sealer! She's a beauty!


Stinger you are so correct. Every time I make a slingshot it is like a journey and I am loving the ride. Thank you for your kind comments. I am happy you like it and always appreciate your feedback. 
Thank you.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> Stunning. Wow what breathtaking work. Pure beauty my friend. Osage is my favorite wood by far. I have it all over my 85 acres. I love it. I've cut tons and tons of forks and every single time they split with cracks. And other people I've talked to said the same thing that all theirs split cracks too. How on earth did u get it to not split?


Wow Doug thank you. Comments from you who in my opinion is the slingshot guru I'm very happy with that. I wish I could take the credit for keeping it whole but I'm afraid I can't lie. I received it from Fred45 fairly well seasoned but I will say that the fork had very long pieces on the forks and handle so my guess is that helps. The pieces I cut off are quite badly split.
I hope this helps.
If you ever have any spare osage forks lying around I would love to trade you for some hahahaha. 
Thank you so much for your comments Doug. I am humbled by them. Thank you.


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

Beautiful slingshot. That is some incredible looking wood. How did you cut the top slots? I have tried a few times and I cannot get them to line up and be symmetric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Be-yew-tiful. She's so gorgeous. That mule is a racehorse. Thank you for sharing, Clint.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u very much Clunt. You are the man my friend. Great idea to keep them extra long. I will definitely do that and see if it works. I have tons of osage trees and lumber. I need to mill some more up . My trade door is ALWAYS open. Especially to such a generous great guy as yourself. Ima get some more forks cut and we will definitely get something together buddy


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I cant quit coming back to look again. Gorgeous craftsmanship and work. Superb slingshot would fit in with anybodys work or collection


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Bali-Flipper32 said:


> Beautiful slingshot. That is some incredible looking wood. How did you cut the top slots? I have tried a few times and I cannot get them to line up and be symmetric.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Bali-flipper I tried hard to get the shape perfect for my hand while still maintaining the Mule shape. I am very happy with the colours, mother nature has a magnificent paint pallet and I think she had some fun with the osage. 
I would like to help you with the top slots but I would have to refer you to the man who taught me. Chapmanhands is the reason I tried it and as I have no machine tools just a battery operated drill I think the best way to get good results is as many reference lines as you can. The rest is just luck I think. I hope that helps but I would definitely ask Chapmanhands or canopener they are the experts. This is my first hahahaha



mr. green said:


> Be-yew-tiful. She's so gorgeous. That mule is a racehorse. Thank you for sharing, Clint.


Mr Green you are to kind sir thank you. Your comments are always welcome and definitely appreciated. 
Thank you sir.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> Thank u very much Clunt. You are the man my friend. Great idea to keep them extra long. I will definitely do that and see if it works. I have tons of osage trees and lumber. I need to mill some more up . My trade door is ALWAYS open. Especially to such a generous great guy as yourself. Ima get some more forks cut and we will definitely get something together buddy


Hi Doug I will definitely take you up on that osage trade thank you. Whenever you are ready give me a shout I have started collecting stuff I know you will like so I'm ready when you are. 
I have just measured the pieces I cut off the forks and both the top ends were 6 & 1/2 inches long and the handle was just short of 5 inches. That was my initial cut so if you add at least half an inch each I would say that is a good estimate of the length of the original fork.. 
Hope this helps sir.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> I cant quit coming back to look again. Gorgeous craftsmanship and work. Superb slingshot would fit in with anybodys work or collection


Thank you again Doug. You are an inspiration to anyone and everyone who has ever made a slingshot so that is such an incredible endorsement coming from such a magnificent craftsman such as yourself. I am so very happy you like it. Thank you sir.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total awesome shooter lovin the wood grain....nice with the slot cut...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> total awesome shooter lovin the wood grain....nice with the slot cut...~AKAOldmiser


Thank you so much Oldmiser. I have had such an overwhelming response to this slingshot but every comment is very much appreciated especially yours sir. I have really enjoyed making this shooter and the topslots are all thanks to Chapmanhands. Some of the people on this forum are incredibly helpful and I am grateful to them all.
Thank you for your comments sir.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, I feel like a kid again, ogling over my schoolyard crush here...I just can't take my eyes off of her!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Man, I feel like a kid again, ogling over my schoolyard crush here...I just can't take my eyes off of her!


Double T you have a canny way with words that just oozes filth.....I like it hahahaha. Thank you for your feedback Boet you always know how to boost a blokes ego. I have one thing to say and that is "back off she's mine" hahahaha 
Thanks Joshua much appreciated.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Wow!!!* Man, that is one GEM of a piece. Great work, sir! And OSAGE... one of the strongest and most beautiful slingshot woods.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing job, and the picture progression of your work is super cool!!! How many hours did you spend making this beauty?

Thanks for sharing your creation with us! Simply stunning!!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Clint

That is just amazing, and the pictures to show ua exactly how you did it, Thank you. I learnt a few things just by following your pics. This is a gorgeous SS and I am sure it will be well appreciated


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Barky and Doug, I cut some off the fork before I put it in the box, it had a good 2-3" on all ends before I sent it. I made it just fit in that box. so with the 5-6" Barky cut off add 2-3 and that was the original cut, when Barky and I started talking he said he wanted a BIG fork so I made it big and long, when I cut it off the tree there were little cracks I filled them with Titebond lll, wood glue. then it sat around a few days till I could send it. Cut them LONG Doug. that darn thing weighed 3# 13oz.!!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

amazing ! super !


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> *Wow!!!* Man, that is one GEM of a piece. Great work, sir! And OSAGE... one of the strongest and most beautiful slingshot woods.


Thank you Dayhiker I was in two minds as to weather to do the Chalice or the Mule. I only went with the Mule because I have made three of your beautiful Chalice shooters. 
One day I will be as good as you but by then you will be better hahahaha. Thanks for your encouragement and yes Osage is very tough but that makes for such a smooth finish. At 2000 grit this feels like silk.



Ifab25 said:


> Amazing job, and the picture progression of your work is super cool!!! How many hours did you spend making this beauty?
> Thanks for sharing your creation with us! Simply stunning!!


Hi Ifab25 thanks for your kind comments I am very pleased with the way she turned out and the pictures are always fun but also a help to see when I went wrong if it fails hahahaha. I spent a total of about 30 hours making this Mule as I do not use power tools. It's all part of the journey for me. The longer it takes the more I enjoy working on it. Although getting to an end product us always very rewarding for me. 
Take care sir and thanks for your comments.



tyrone8511 said:


> Hi Clint
> That is just amazing, and the pictures to show ua exactly how you did it, Thank you. I learnt a few things just by following your pics. This is a gorgeous SS and I am sure it will be well appreciated


Tyrone thanks for your comments bud. I must admit I think I am going to keep this one but we never know what the future holds so for now she is mine hahahaha. I'm glad that the pictures helped you some bud but please note that I don't take any responsibility for stuff that doesn't work out okay hahahaha. Thanks for stopping in and letting me know your thoughts bud they are always welcome from you. 
Take care my friend



fred45 said:


> Barky and Doug, I cut some off the fork before I put it in the box, it had a good 2-3" on all ends before I sent it. I made it just fit in that box. so with the 5-6" Barky cut off add 2-3 and that was the original cut, when Barky and I started talking he said he wanted a BIG fork so I made it big and long, when I cut it off the tree there were little cracks I filled them with Titebond lll, wood glue. then it sat around a few days till I could send it. Cut them LONG Doug. that darn thing weighed 3# 13oz.!!!!


That is magic Fred45 thanks for the info. You made this possible so thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> amazing ! super !


Thank you John I hope you like it. I am looking forward to shooting it for the first time. 
Take care


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a heck of a slingshot so so cool that's really "Barkylishes"
Cheerio


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

leon13 said:


> That is a heck of a slingshot so so cool that's really "Barkylishes"
> Cheerio


Fabian my slingshot big brother thank you so much. I am always happy when you are watching over me. Thank you for your kind words and your new word "Barkylishes" hahahaha that is brilliant my friend thank you so much. 
I'm glad you like her she is a keeper I think. 
Take care my brother.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

She is going to be a beauty


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

bunnybuster said:


> She is going to be a beauty


Thank you Tom I really hope so . I haven't banded her up yet but I will let you know what she is like as soon as I have done the last coat of wax. Probably by tomorrow fingers crossed.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Clint that's a incredible shooter,you did a awesome job on the whole build :headbang:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

bigron said:


> Clint that's a incredible shooter,you did a awesome job on the whole build :headbang:


Hi Bigron thanks for stopping by and leaving such a kind comment. I have had a lot of fun making her and the response has been fantastic. I really appreciate your kindness big man thank you.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

DougDynasty said:


> Thank u very much Clunt. You are the man my friend. Great idea to keep them extra long. I will definitely do that and see if it works. I have tons of osage trees and lumber. I need to mill some more up . My trade door is ALWAYS open. Especially to such a generous great guy as yourself. Ima get some more forks cut and we will definitely get something together buddy


Hi Doug...PM sent to you.

Hi Clint...love that osage fork


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Clint that is cool - Nuff said


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

bunnybuster said:


> DougDynasty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank u very much Clunt. You are the man my friend. Great idea to keep them extra long. I will definitely do that and see if it works. I have tons of osage trees and lumber. I need to mill some more up . My trade door is ALWAYS open. Especially to such a generous great guy as yourself. Ima get some more forks cut and we will definitely get something together buddy
> ...


Hi Tom

Thank you for that. I am very happy with the way it turned out and I am glad you like it.



MagicTorch100 said:


> Clint that is cool - Nuff said


HAHAHAHAHA Jamie ....so few words and yet so much said. Thank you my friend I am happy you approve .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

stunning wood and very good work


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Bob Fionda said:


> stunning wood and very good work


Mr Fionda you honour me with your comment. Thank you so very much sir.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh my, thats a real beauty, and i get smart idea how to soak forks . Thank you sharing it us!


----------

